

Who's suing who in the mobile business? - speek
http://static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Technology/Pix/pictures/2010/10/6/1286346279929/mobilelawsuits-rvs-460.png

======
kaerast
I think the link you wanted to post is actually
[http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/2010/whos-suing-
whom-i...](http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/2010/whos-suing-whom-in-the-
telecoms-trade/)

This is the one that everybody else has been tweeting all day, and it's so
much better than the version you linked to - it clearly shows who is suing who
as well as why and relative size of claims.

~~~
speek
Yeah, that's a much better infographic. I haven't seen this yet. Post it!

